# DLI1--No more reserved blocks?



## STL-Flex (Oct 9, 2017)

I talked to a blue vest today that told me they are not doing any more reserved blocks for this warehouse. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I usually get an email by now. Nothing...


----------



## STL-Flex (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah, I would usually get an e-mail between 9:10 and 9:20 PM on Friday or Saturday night. 

They gave me a 3.5 hour route today for my 3 hour block...and to make things worse the green vest was bragging how the cart in front of mine was a 2.5 hour route (for his friend that showed up a few minutes after me)..his damn cart had less than a 10 packages.


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah I got one yesterday for a 4-hour block later this week.


----------

